# Freakin' Right Doggy!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol, I had a dude come out last night to give me a quote on clearing up the easement behind my property which has a mountain of dirt and a jungle of brush and about 10 good sized trees... he gave me his price and as we were walking back towards the front yard I was shooting my ideas off of the top of my head that I want to do with the back yard... I noticed him eyeing up that nasty falling apart camper that my mom and dad dropped off at my house, since he first got there... he finally strummed up the nerve to ask "what are you going to do with that camper?" Oooh boy did I ever make my move!

I agreed to give him the junky camper (has water damage out the wazzo) for:

1) clear and level about a quarter of an acre, 
2) pour my 81x16 slab for the kennel set up i've been dreaming about making, and to boot, 
3)he's going to move my shed about a quarter to a half acre away and run more electricity for it. 

IDK, i think this is a steal of a deal since that camper was just sitting there rotting away, it kinda looks like the camper is growing from the grass at this point and it's all faded and dry rotted.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG thats the coolest Shana!!!!!!!!!
I'm coming over to check it out someday lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

After that's all said and done, I think the only other improvements outside that I think that are worth my while... privacy fencing the back yard, replacing the skirting of the mobile home with something like hardyboard, and another carport closer to the front of the yard... oh yeah a roof kinda structure over the kennels too.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Heck yeah you're coming out with the better end of the deal!That's alot of work that he's doing for a water damaged camper.
Post some pics of what all you've had done afterwards.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome good deal


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Woo-hoo, way to wheel n deal!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O cool, you scored on that! I want to get the skirting done in brick if I ever get a chance too, I think that looks super nice! You'll have to post pics.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats highway robbery]


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

i am cominf for the house warming...or rather yard warming!!! ;>


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice score! I love it when people will trade


----------

